# Reliable Pen Transmissions?



## Taff (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone.  I am looking for a source of quality 7mm pen transmissions (or mechanisms if you prefer).  I make a lot of custom bullet pens and hate seeing customers come back after a year or two with a pen that either has a broken transmission or one that is worn out and will not stay extended.  Does anyone make quality components that will last more than a couple of years?:at-wits-end:

Regards, Taff


----------



## thewishman (Jul 29, 2012)

Which transmissions have your used?

There are a couple of people that sell Schmidt mechanisms. You may have to change how you make the pens, but those may give your the quality you need.


----------



## trapper (Jul 30, 2012)

I must admit  I'm fed up of unreliable cross twist...... I've had two that have literally snapped in half. I'm trying to find a supplier of the schmidt twists........even emailed schmidt in Germany but no response and also emailed their UK provider guess what no response so anyone know who willsupply them?


----------



## penmaker56 (Jul 30, 2012)

> I must admit I'm fed up of unreliable cross twist...... I've had two that have literally snapped in half. I'm trying to find a supplier of the schmidt twists........even emailed schmidt in Germany but no response and also emailed their UK provider guess what no response so anyone know who willsupply them?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Stephen, I have responded to your email.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 30, 2012)

Richard would be the one to talk to about the Schmidt.  I agree that they would be of the best quality.  If he doesn't currently carry them maybe he will get them in with his next order.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 30, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Richard would be the one to talk to about the Schmidt.  I agree that they would be of the best quality.  If he doesn't currently carry them maybe he will get them in with his next order.



I think he may have the whole catalog in stock :wink: I know I ordered three or four different twists to play with when I ordered some click mechanisms.


----------

